# General > General >  Are there vampires in Portgower?

## Turquoise

Decided to start a new thread for this theory on the subject of there being no daywalkers in Portgower!!

I saw the most amazing thing one night driving through one Friday night...

There were 2 tourists standing at the 'Welcome to Portgower' signs and they were the splitting image of Tubbs and Edward from League of Gentlemen.  They were even dressed the same...  :: 

I maybe would have stopped the car to ask them to pose for a photo but I feared for my very life!!!

----------


## northener

What's odd is you're not the first to comment on this. There was a thread at least a year ago on the very same subject and I've noticed the eerie lack of humans every time I go through......

The speed limit is 40 through there...I go through at 40 if I'm feeling particularly brave...70 if I'm not :: 

Has anyone ever seen a human walking in Portgower?

----------


## teddybear1873

> Decided to start a new thread for this theory on the subject of there being no daywalkers in Portgower!!
> 
> I saw the most amazing thing one night driving through one Friday night...
> 
> There were 2 tourists standing at the 'Welcome to Portgower' signs and they were the splitting image of Tubbs and Edward from League of Gentlemen.  They were even dressed the same... 
> 
> I maybe would have stopped the car to ask them to pose for a photo but I feared for my very life!!!


Strange......Must have been a mirage.

----------


## Phill

> Decided to start a new thread for this theory on the subject of there being no daywalkers in Portgower!!
> 
> I saw the most amazing thing one night driving through one Friday night...
> 
> There were 2 tourists standing at the 'Welcome to Portgower' signs and they were the splitting image of Tubbs and Edward from League of Gentlemen.  They were even dressed the same... 
> 
> I maybe would have stopped the car to ask them to pose for a photo but I feared for my very life!!!



Y'know, now you mention it........ I don't think I've seen anyone during the day either!

Don't be worried about Tubbs & Edward, they'll just be visiting from Dunbeath.





Cat, Pigeons........

----------


## teddybear1873

> What's odd is you're not the first to comment on this. There was a thread at least a year ago on the very same subject and I've noticed the eerie lack of humans every time I go through......
> 
> The speed limit is 40 through there...I go through at 40 if I'm feeling particularly brave...70 if I'm not
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a human walking in Portgower?



Can't say I have, unless they turn into rabbits.

----------


## jim baxter

> Decided to start a new thread for this theory on the subject of there being no daywalkers in Portgower!!
> 
> I saw the most amazing thing one night driving through one Friday night...
> 
> There were 2 tourists standing at the 'Welcome to Portgower' signs and they were the splitting image of Tubbs and Edward from League of Gentlemen.  They were even dressed the same... 
> 
> I maybe would have stopped the car to ask them to pose for a photo but I feared for my very life!!!


maybe they were from brigadoon

----------


## changilass

Its a well known fact that they are aliens not vampires.  

Have been making sure all the doors are locked on the car for years now - central locking has certainly saved a lot of time and worry over the years.

Tis not a good place to loiter.  Having said that, I bet no one pees at the botttom of their gardens.

----------


## Turquoise

Well, every time we drive through we have a frantic sweepstake of "Are we going to see anyone today?"

My OH just about crashed when I yelped _another_ time when I saw people there.  That would bring them down out of the hills I think.  Imagine the next big horror being:

_"The Helms' Have Eyes"_ 

__

----------


## northener

> ......Tis not a good place to loiter. Having said that, I bet no one pees at the botttom of their gardens.


Aye, they all go up to Mid-Clyth for a slash. :: 


Another thing about Portgower, I always feel like I'm being 'watched'....... ::

----------


## jings00

"My OH just about crashed when I yelped _another_ time when I saw people there.  That would bring them down out of the hills I think.  Imagine the next big horror being:

_"The Helms' Have Eyes"_ 

__[/QUOTE]

LOL LOL
i was comin up on the bus fae snekky a couple o weeks ago and a guy got off the bus and had a suitcase, even.........
this was after dark admittedly

----------


## Dog-eared

I did see a figure once in "Portglower" . Don't know if it was human though,I just floored it !!   ::

----------


## Phill

> Another thing about Portgower, I always feel like I'm being 'watched'.......



Make sure your wearing your crucifix lad!

They can smell your fear.

----------


## Dog-eared

Inside Portgower houses -

The cold October wind howls outside, driving rain fleetingly caught in the orange glow of the distant streetlights....
A pile of cobweb covered unopened mail on the lobby floor and strange , quiet, scratching, clawing noises coming from upstairs, where a faint , flickering glow casts weird , twisted shadows on the wall. Did that shadow twitch just then.....??

Do you go up for a look..........?

----------


## Phill

> Inside Portgower houses -
> 
> The cold October wind howls outside, driving rain fleetingly caught in the orange glow of the distant streetlights....
> A pile of cobweb covered unopened mail on the lobby floor and strange , quiet, scratching, clawing noises coming from upstairs, where a faint , flickering glow casts weird , twisted shadows on the wall. Did that shadow twitch just then.....??
> 
> Do you go up for a look..........?


Sounds like a B&B I stayed in.

----------


## Turquoise

> Inside Portgower houses -
> 
> The cold October wind howls outside, driving rain fleetingly caught in the orange glow of the distant streetlights....
> A pile of cobweb covered unopened mail on the lobby floor and strange , quiet, scratching, clawing noises coming from upstairs, where a faint , flickering glow casts weird , twisted shadows on the wall. Did that shadow twitch just then.....??
> 
> Do you go up for a look..........?


Are you 'aving a bubble baff?  You wouldn't get me up there for all the tea in China!!!

My friend and I actually knew someone who lived there, maybe 10 years ago and we stopped at his house to pick something up.  Even he left the engine running, so what does that say??  

Haven't seen him since, I'm sure I'd still recognise him though 'cos vampires don't age  :Grin:

----------


## Phill

Maybe it's just a diversion, start the rumour about vampires and we all stay away but it's actually a Roswellesque Area 51 for aliens!
The next thing you know we'll be modelling mountains out of smash and plasticine.

----------


## Rourkee

Its a well known fact that no one lives in Portgower! There is however a ghostly creature that enters the village before dusk and turns on various house lights and then returns at dawn to switch them off.

----------


## Kirdon

> Its a well known fact that no one lives in Portgower! There is however a ghostly creature that enters the village before dusk and turns on various house lights and then returns at dawn to switch them off.


Aye! and when there is snow on the ground this ghostly creature runs around trying to get loads of footprints to make it look like there are people actually living there.

----------


## Jeid

i saw 4 people in Portgower one day... I nearly put the car off the road.

----------


## northener

> i saw 4 people in Portgower one day... I nearly put the car off the road.


Were they sort of lurching along with their arms outstretched?

----------


## Alrock

> back when it was a dreadful day of lashing rain and high winds we had to go to Inverness.  We saw 4 people out mwalking their dogs.  Maybe they can come out in the rain?


Watched Van Helsing last night & in that the vampires where OK when there was cloud cover, they just didn't like direct sunlight.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

I am getting concernd about Portgower residents recently I noticed that all activity seems to have stopped.  Can any one throw some light on what is happening please or will some action have to be taken.

----------


## billmoseley

i think you will find with the nights drawing out and stronger sun light then they retreat to their crypts at this time of year

----------


## Phill

I think there is still an outstanding missing persons on the OP, not sure if ducati is still in deep training for the rescue mission. I filed an FOI with the Gov't re the secret military facility there, I was prudent enough to do it in my neighbours name and address. Funny though, not seen them since!

----------


## peat stacker

seen some tumbleweed rolling down the hill the last time i drove throw ,and a sheep in a field , but no vampires or mutants

----------


## veekay

Sheep you say peat stacker, that will be the familiars then!

----------


## katarina

Well the last time we drove through, it was one of the worst days of the winter, wind, rain, sleet - no self respecting person would venture out on such a day - nearly blew the car off the road - good job we were in a four x four.  Would you believe it - at least four people were out in Port gower at different points, all with dogs. Maybe they like that weather.....

----------


## Kodiak

On Wednesday we were in Inverness and we drove back up in the Afternoon.  The thing is we have no memory of driving through Portgower at all.  Strange as we remember everything else, that is  except Portgower.  Has this happened to anyone else?

----------


## MerlinScot

Last time we drove through Portgower there were three landslides, it was difficult not to be aware we were going through it :-/

----------


## katarina

> On Wednesday we were in Inverness and we drove back up in the Afternoon.  The thing is we have no memory of driving through Portgower at all.  Strange as we remember everything else, that is  except Portgower.  Has this happened to anyone else?


OMG  Your sould have been stolen!   Bet you have no reflection in the mirror!

----------


## Bobinovich

*http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...e-05032013.htm*

Word on the grapevine has it they're actually building an underground network of tunnels to allow the residents to move around during the day...

----------


## RagnarRocks

I've found by painting crosses on your headlights and smearing garlic liberally over the bumpers and filling the washer bottles with holy water usually solves the vampire problem, and for the really bad cases sharpened lolly sticks taped to my dust caps deals with the occasional hardened vamp effectively.

----------


## therealducati

> On Wednesday we were in Inverness and we drove back up in the Afternoon. The thing is we have no memory of driving through Portgower at all. Strange as we remember everything else, that is except Portgower. Has this happened to anyone else?


Me, me, it happened to me! In order to pass the time I always count the eight (OCD? Who? me?) villages I pass through (between Latheron and Golspie, including Berriedale)as a guide to how much further I have to go when travelling on the A9 and one day I only counted seven. I even phoned Ducati to tell him that VOTD (village of the damned) had disappeared!

----------


## Kodiak

There has been a Crash at Portgower.  A Mobile Crane has crashed and ended up on its side on the Railway Line.

----------


## billmoseley

are you suggesting that this is a cunning plan by vampires to lure fresh blood to the area. I'm sure they will have to work thought the night to repair the damage.

----------


## John Little

Actually this thread just took a rather serious turn.

No-one was hurt in this I hope?

----------


## John Little

Nobody has been hurt;    

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...y-10032013.htm

Let's hope the police are enough to keep the circling locals at bay from the recovery team, their eyes alight with bloodlust....

----------


## katarina

I was stuck on a bus for 3 and a half hours.  Many thanks to the kind residents who came and opened the village hall and made us a cup of tea.  Mind you, they didn't appear till after dark.

----------


## ducati

> I was stuck on a bus for 3 and a half hours. Many thanks to the kind residents who came and opened the village hall and made us a cup of tea. Mind you, they didn't appear till after dark.


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## squidge

Did you count everyone off and back on the bus? That may not have been the wind howling you heard but the screams of the "one left behind".

----------


## Phill

This was clearly a false flag exercise by THEM!  Even stories in e' Groat cannea be trusted now.

----------


## katarina

Weel, for some reason today I'm finding I have a strange aversion to sunlight.

----------


## John Little

> Weel, for some reason today I'm finding I have a strange aversion to sunlight.


You have sunlight!   :Frown: 

Down here we have grey sky and howling cold wind.

----------


## Shaggy

lol i just scrolled up to the top of the page and the banner ad is showing the game "Immortal Nights" with the tagline "choose your fangs".....how apt!

----------


## Kodiak

> You have sunlight!  
> 
> Down here we have grey sky and howling cold wind.



Aye, it has been a beautiful day here in Thurso.  Lovely Sunshine with  only a few fluffy clouds in the sky and only a slight Breeze as well.   It looks like Spring has sprung, at least for us it does.  Lets hope it  says this way.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

I think normality has returned to Portgower.  As I drove through today a man, a child and a little dog were strolling along and appeared very normal lovely to see. Maybe the crane incident has frighted the vampires to ??????

----------


## billmoseley

nothing is normal in portgower lolol. But today us bus drivers were chatting and we have noticed that Janetstown is becoming some what of a ghost village no kids get on the school bus. i drive though everyday on my way to Reay and never see a living soul let alone pick anyone up. What is going on?

----------


## katarina

Were the residents stuck at Port Gower per chance?

----------


## Dreamweaver

I saw vampires out in Portgower on Sunday - I was on the bus transferring from Brora station and I think they must have thought they were getting a surprise supper  ::

----------


## Corrie 3

I can assure everyone that Portgower is back to normal.............I have the puncture wounds to prove it!

----------


## Kodiak

Be Warned that if heading south as you go through Portgower there is a set of Traffic Lights and one third the way in.  It is set up to look like road works but when I drove through there was no work going on and the lights were on red for a really long time.

All I can say is thank goodness I was passing through in the Daylight and during the night.  Is this a new ploy by you know who to get some new converts?

----------


## witchschild

Travelling south early one dark morning we had made it safely to the south side of Portgower when WHAM, we were hit by a low flying bat who got entangled in the car windscreen wipers and cracked the windscreen!!
Never travel through there now in the dark if I can help it!!!

----------


## weeker2014

It is right here Porshiepoo  :Grin:

----------


## porshiepoo

> It is right here Porshiepoo


YES! This thread used to have me in hysterics when it first started  (back in the day lmao). We still look for signs of non vampire life  whenever we go through Portgower and we still can't go through without locked doors and windows shut lmao.

----------


## bekisman

Every time we drive through 'that place' we tell our grandkids that no one lives there, it's all deserted, and every time they are searching diligently, and they have never seen anyone at all - so another generation of believers begins!

----------


## Kenn

Saw a scarecrow... at least I think that was what it was when we came up the road last week.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Saw a scarecrow... at least I think that was what it was when we came up the road last week.



Was probably a bat!

----------


## porshiepoo

> Every time we drive through 'that place' we tell our grandkids that no one lives there, it's all deserted, and every time they are searching diligently, and they have never seen anyone at all - so another generation of believers begins!



Good work!  :Wink:

----------


## jigln

I saw an older, wild grey haired couple staring vacantly like Donald Sutherland, in the Invasion of the Body Snatchers, waiting at bus stop yesterday as I made a run to Brora... I immediately turned and returned after my pick up at Brora and you guessed it, the couple were GONE, but hey, No Bus had passed or come along on my return!

Now all you people have got me thinking that these might have been 'Day Walkers' just making an appearance in the continued ominous sense of "yes we live, so just Stay Out, unless you want to join the dead among us".

Scary, scary thoughts & feeling!

----------


## sids

"Like Donald Sutherland" doesn't narrow it down much.

----------


## jigln

> "Like Donald Sutherland" doesn't narrow it down much.


how about this then...

----------


## David Banks

> Inbhir Ùige!  Don't these vampires just get on your Wick!
> Don't they realise what's at stake?


Or are they Possibly Ghosts?

See the Literature section for more of the spooken (or written) word.

----------


## scorrie

> Or are they Possibly Ghosts?
> 
> See the Literature section for more of the spooken (or written) word.


Why are you spamming multiple old threads for the same reason of advertising John Little's book?

One reference is more than plenty. This is ridiculous and should not be tolerated on the forum.

----------


## David Banks

> Why are you spamming multiple old threads for the same reason of advertising John Little's book?
> 
> One reference is more than plenty. This is ridiculous and should not be tolerated on the forum.


On looking at the forum rules, I'm guessing that your appeal would be based upon "Duplicate Posting" - correct me if I'm wrong.

It took some searching to find JL's earlier postings, on different threads, for me to gather together a few *breadcrumbs* showing the development of his interest in ghosts.

Personally, I found it rather interesting and I'm sorry that you did not.

----------

